# Green Terror Will Not Eat! HELP!



## Fisherman15 (Dec 7, 2015)

I have owned my GT for about 3 months now. The tank is fully cycled with proper filtration, water is at 78-80 degrees, and the water parameters are perfect. My Gt is in a 55 gallon tank with a BN pleco. I got him as a juvenile (he's still only 4 inches) and he ate hikari gold/excel. Then he randomly stopped eating about 2 weeks ago. I tried buying him hikari staple to see if he just didn't like those two pellets, but nope he isn't interested (in fact the most he would do is gulp it then spit it out). I have been able to feed him frozen bloodworms (of corse thawed), but not any pellets I've tried. What could I do/what could be the problem? Also, I believe that he doesn't have internal parasites, but I'm not certain. Is there a pellet that would be most nutritious, and would be appetizing to them. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello.

It's always unnerving when fish don't eat the way we expect. And I'm no expert in this area. Are you saying the fish hasn't eaten anything in two weeks? or just that he has only eaten bloodworms?


----------



## Fisherman15 (Dec 7, 2015)

I thought he was just being stubborn with the food so I allowed him to fast for a couple days, but he won't continue. I have fed him only bloodworms because thats all that he will take (I have been feeding him little).


----------



## tonele (Nov 8, 2015)

like Fisherman15, starve them like 3 days. They are shy when younger so its good not to stick around after u drop food in. Try Fluval sinking cichlid pellets, they are slightly larger than the hikari. i have both and my GT like the fluval more.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

As long as the fish is healthy(which it sounds like), it will not starve. If you are wanting to switch over to pellets permanently, just wait it out. Offer a few each day. Eventually, it should except them, no matter what brand they are.


----------

